

I have $8k of AWS credit that expire soon. What should I do with them? - nyassin

Looking into mining altcoins, but open to other suggestions!
======
gregimba
If you think your going to need servers down the road on AWS I would look into
reserving a bunch of servers on three year terms for medium usage. Pay upfront
using your credit and save money later on down the road.

------
voltagex_
Set up some boxes to help with Archive Team's current projects.
[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Main_Page)

------
tekknolagi
Also, how did you get this credit?

------
staunch
Lots of projects you can help here:
[https://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php](https://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php)

~~~
nyassin
great idea. looking into it.

------
penguinlinux
Buy some reserved instances and then put them for sale.

------
zh
Create a bitcoin mining farm from EC2 instances ;)

------
gm_
[http://www.seventeenorbust.com](http://www.seventeenorbust.com)

------
tekknolagi
MINE DOGE

------
maerF0x0
resell ?

~~~
nyassin
open for that idea.

